# Formerarmybrat23s story: Just say "no" kids!



## formerarmybrat23 (31 May 2007)

Hello

I'm sure everyone or atleast the regulars on here know my story. I just wanted to tell it anyway. I am convinced that if not told right I may be painted as an impatient experimenter.

My story starts back in 2004. I had just finished college and was a little confused where to go next. Everything was changing in my life. School was over, I was moved out on my own, and had left my borfriend of over 3 years.  Coming from a family with generations of military service, I thought that would be a good choice. I wanted a career I could take pride in and a feeling of being settled. I would have some goals and direction and not have everything up in the air anymore.

So i went to the CFRC in november and passed in my papers. By January I got a call to come in for an interview and CFAT test. I wasn't really worried about either. The CFAT I found was pretty easy. I passed it with no problems. My interviewer said that there was nothing that I couldnt do except ofcourse pilot. Thats point is where my journey comes to a screeching halt. 

I was told that based on the drug history sheet I could not continue for 3 years. He said I couldnt even do reserves because I was not allowed a gun! It turns out that any hallucigen is an automatic 3 year wait. It has to completly be out of your system. That is also the amount of time it takes for any signs of flashbacks or pyschosis to appear if at all. 

I was a little dumbfounded by this information. I sat in my chair not upset but just nodded and knew that all I could do is wait. I accepted this as soon as I was told. THe good thing is that I dont have to redo the CFAT and will only have to update my info and continue the process.  After I left I tried to find the positive side to this. It gives me time to get some career experience. It has given me time to have my son. It has given me time to reflect on what goals are important to me.

So here I sit almost three years later. I am begining the process again. THe sydney CFRC is willing to take another look at my application.Im very excited about it. THis is something I've been looking forward to for a long time. I turned in a new application yesturday to refresh all my information. I am keeping my fingers crossed and will keep you all updated.

PS: if this post gets confusing near the end its because its hard to keep focused with an 11 month climbing over you and trying to touch the keyboard! lol


----------



## vonGarvin (31 May 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story.  I thought orginally you were trying to say "Just say no kids" as opposed to "Just say no, kids!"  (In other words, that you were against having kids)

Good luck on your application.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (31 May 2007)

lol no i was just quoting The Regans, from their very famous anti-drug mission of the early 80's


----------



## Keebler (2 Jun 2007)

Goodluck Formerarmybrat, definately keep us posted on the events to come


----------



## Brett (10 Jun 2007)

3 years! And you still came back! That's determination. If you were my mother, I'd give you a big 'high fiiiive!' [/borat]

 ;D

good luck.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

So, as posted in the application process samples I had my interview and medical today. The medical was not so bad. There were a few weird things you had to do and the hearing test was a little confusing, but all is well. 

Also, I hate posting this, the thread awhile back about menstration and the pee test? Turns out that it is a problem even if you wear a tampon. We tried anyways but she said it was no good. I have to go back next week just to pee again! Oy!  So just that and I will be on may may. She said everything looks good!

The interview was a little tedious, but it was like any interview for a job. He told me all my trades are looking for people.  The merit listing shouldn't be a long wait. That is all excellent news! Also all BMQs till September are filled up but I should be going by that time. I'm pretty excited and looking forward to it. I'm glad I won't have to do basic in the summers heat. I take the cold much better then the hot!

After my interview I was surprised to learn that my fitness test will be done on arrival at St. Jean. I have been doing my situps and pushups, plus walking alot. Jogging is another story. Being single with my baby is hard to get out on my own to do it. I'm thinking of just doing fast paced and longer walks with my son in his stroller to at least get the heart rate going faster. If anyone has any suggestions as to what options I could do (preferably including the baby) I'd love to hear them. 

Other then that doing all I can to be active. I don't want to fail the test when I get there and be in the fitness course. I'd like to get done ASAP and be able to visit my son before trades training. It'd break my heart if he forgot me when i wa gone.  But this is for his benfit in the long run, I certainly can't support him working minimum wage the rest of my life, nor would I want to.

thats the update. Will write again when the med results are in.


----------



## Keebler (13 Jun 2007)

Congrats. 

You really should get jogging and running, what about trading your stroller in for one of those jogger kind. that way you could jog with the baby.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

thats a financial problem more then anything. But i'll take donations lol! I will have to figure something out. Starting with running to work (its a ten minute walk) and back. or nights when the gradnparents take him, I can try to squeeze it in those times. But it woulndt be a set thing. but some running is better then none right?


----------



## CdnArtyWife (13 Jun 2007)

Hey if you could get your hands on a second hand jogger...or even a backpack for kiddos...you could at least to brisk walking with the toddler in the backpack...it would almost simulate a ruck march. LOL

Check with your local MFRC, they usually have an equipment lending program. They may have a jogging stroller you could use.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

good idea  wife. ill be sure to look into that


----------



## CFR FCS (13 Jun 2007)

Former army brat 23,
Another advantage to the fall BMQ is the two week Christmas break! More time at home! Let us know what occupation you get.  Usually you get your first choice if it is still open when you are merit listed and you meet the score for that occupation.  Best of luck.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jun 2007)

im alittle ahead of myself by asking this: do they fly you home for Xmas break?


----------



## Journeyman (13 Jun 2007)

CdnArtyWife said:
			
		

> brisk walking with* the toddler in the backpack...it would almost simulate a ruck march. LOL*


I just _hate_ it when my ruck throws up on me   

 ;D


----------



## CdnArtyWife (14 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I just _hate_ it when my ruck throws up on me
> 
> ;D


 :rofl:


----------



## KrissyJ (16 Jun 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I just _hate_ it when my ruck throws up on me
> 
> ;D



LOL thats hilarious. I think though, it would be a good idea. I might consider starting to do it more!


----------



## BernDawg (16 Jun 2007)

There is LTA (Leave travel Assistance) where the CF pays most of your flight and the priority 5 Xmas travel program where they try to find space on CF flights for people going home for the holidays.
Good Luck.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Jun 2007)

sweet! that is good to know since most of the money earned during BMQ  is going onto  my line of credit. Im watching every penny from now on. Atleast until thats paid and cancelled!


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Jun 2007)

I'm quite sure LTA doesn't apply to recruits. Even if it did,  you would be responsible to pay for your flights up front and submit the claim after travel. That's the way it used to work , any RMS clerks out there to advise.
Try to find out when you enrol what are the dates of the Christmas break and either book flights, bus or train early. You might also ask the the CFRC who else from the area will be in St. Jean over the Christmas break and try to contact them to share a ride. 
Reference your pay, because you have a dependant (your son) you are entitled to get free rations and quarters on course meaning ultimately more pay for you.  

Good luck.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (17 Jun 2007)

thank you CFR FCS . I am making a note to talk to them about it when I go back in on wednesday. It would not be expensive to take the bus (just long and boring) but any cash saved here could be put to good use elsewhere. Having just moved from AB to NS Im in a tight situation right now. Ive cut all frivolous expenses and buy just the basics for food and such each month.  

The good thing is that all my stuff will be in storage at relatives and my son will also be staying with family. no rent or bills not worry about. just a few bucks for my sons needs (food, diapers, milk, clothes etc). I am hoping to get somethings paid off before starting on my own again where ever i end up. 

All the information and support is greatly appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Jun 2007)

I recall this from my BMQ/GMT whatever it was back in the late 90's, I did get a reverse LTA to bring my wife in and see the grad ceremony, so if they're giving revers LTA's no reason why a graduating recruit shouldn't also be entitled to an LTA at xmas, the course should finish late mid/late Dec so it shouldn't be a problem, the big thing is either an LTA and lve granted by CFLRS and the gaining unit allowing a change in RFD (not hard usually and even easier at xmas) or CFLRS asking the auth to grant lve on the gaining units behalf, either way the end state has you with your Baby for the holidays. What trade have you applied for if you don't mind me asking (I'll be there during the same period for my IAP/BOTC)


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (17 Jun 2007)

artynewbie: applied for traffic tech, rms clerk, or mobile equipment support. I'm just praying I am not getting ahead of myself with all these questions. Trying to maintain and notget too hopeful.


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (17 Jun 2007)

being forewarned is never a bad thing, considering the state of all of those trades I wouldn't worry too much about getting one of them (I'd be starting to look over the joining instructions and kit list myself (oh wait I already am) Best of luck


----------



## beands (18 Jun 2007)

Speaking of LTA and xmas, what happens at BMQ during xmas? is everything put on hold? do people have to stop training and wait for the others to get back?
how does that work?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (18 Jun 2007)

we just covered that i believe. Everyone is off two weeks for xmas. EVERYONE. i doubt they want to spend xmas running us aorund instead of with their families.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2007)

beands said:
			
		

> Speaking of LTA and xmas, what happens at BMQ during xmas? is everything put on hold? do people have to stop training and wait for the others to get back?
> how does that work?



Let's see now..........


Christmas Leave

basic training - Christmas Leave

Soldier Qualification Course (Questions & Answers)

 Booking a christmas vacation but I am getting denied... HELP!!! 

Yup!

Been answered once or twice before.  
Welcome to Army.ca. Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## beands (19 Jun 2007)

Very sorry, I'm very new to this. Will read and search more on my own before posting a question.
Thank you for the links though, very helpful.
Cheers!


----------



## Brett (19 Jun 2007)

I like you, beands. I've seen people get offended when George posts those links. I don't know why on earth they would be offended, but I've seen it happen maybe twice. Anyway, you apologized and thanked him for the support.

Very good.

 ;D


----------



## beands (19 Jun 2007)

I can see why they would be offended. I try to find the help where it is offered, that's where most people lose themselves. Help does not necessarily come from the sky on a silver platter from angels, all done up so you feel warm and cozy inside. Most times, it comes buried in a steaming pile of crap and you have do your own digging and take what you need out of it. People get crapped on all the time and the only thing they do with that is whine about it and hope for a hug. Welcome to life. Welcome to the forces.  (can't wait to finish my application process)


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jun 2007)

Brett said:
			
		

> I like you, beands. I've seen people get offended when George posts those links. I don't know why on earth they would be offended, but I've seen it happen maybe twice. Anyway, you apologized and thanked him for the support.
> 
> Very good.
> 
> ;D


This is the first time I have ever seen it! But I have seen those who argue and then get banned  ;D


----------



## Brett (19 Jun 2007)

Haha, beands maybe your metaphors were a little on the disgusting side, but you managed to get your point across.


----------



## ChrisG (30 Jun 2007)

formerarmybrat23

One of mine just completing a stint at St Jean including BMQ.  You will get accumulated leave days,  you also get statutory holidays unless you are naughty and draw duty.  CF will pay for one trip home per year.  Mine took it at Christmas.  When he came home at Easter he had to pay for it himself, he had the holiday and two days to use up. (but we donated Airmiles,  lucky boy.)

One thing I would say about St Jean is that it appears very disorganised and a rumour mill like no other.  First you will hear that leave starts on one day, then on another,  then  it will, get moved forward a day or two etc.   Even the passing out ceremony was moved forward a couple of days to fit with other things going on at St Jean and we had to move our own flights!     This is important:  You really can not rely on any of it until you have the actual notice in your hot little hand  and that tends to be just a few days before,  (and this makes booking flights etc difficult.)   Mine was lucky,  his mother is super organised with booking flights on  the Internet but we have still had to wheel and deal  flights and even pay penalties for changed bookings.

If you are tight for funds you can apply for an advance against your travel cost.  You will get about 70 to %80 based on distance and then the amount is adjusted and paid after you submit  receipts.  Sometimes the payment is quick and sometimes it takes a couple of months.

The CF have  more important  things going on and also  St Jean is more than chock a block full  with the current recruitment drive but  I'd have to say that the impression that our forces are efficient  and well organised gets a really good pasting  there.  Perhaps just the nature of the beast.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (6 Jul 2007)

UPDATE: Called to do my 2 week checkin left a message for the Captain to call me back. Recieved callback a few hours later. In short I GOT MERIT LISTED TODAY!!. I'm pretty excited. This has been a very long journey. He said to call next week as I should have a job offer by then! Basic here I come!!!   ushup:


----------



## ChrisG (6 Jul 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jul 2007)

Got My offer just moments ago!!! I got RMS Clerk! I will be in St. Jean for *October 1st.* Its going to be a cold one, but after all this wait I could care less!! So Excited. THis has been a long journey that came to and end pretty quick. About a month and a half once i was eligable again! Anyways thanks to everyone for there advise and tough love since I've been here. 

Sorry to krissy, as I was hoping to be leaving at the same time. Now I have to find another BMq buddy lol. Good luck to you anyways! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## karl28 (13 Jul 2007)

formerarmybrat23   Hey man congrats on getting in hopefully it all goes well for you .   Just some friendly advice from some one who has just recently been through the system practice your running you got lots of time left make sure you can run at least 5km at a good pace it will make it easier for you .   Depending  what floor you  get to stay on you could be running up and down 10 flights of stairs  not to mention all your other PT activities  .         Non the less wish you the best  and good luck with your career


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Jul 2007)

thanks for the tips KArl. That is the only part I'm concerned with. I took the advise from people here an invested in a jogging stroller/ bike trailer. Got a awesome deal on it (50%off retail including shipping brand new)on ebay.  So im going to start with the biking first to get my legs used to alot of movement again then go on to jogging while pushing 25 lbs plus with weight of the stroller! If that doesnt get me into shape theres no hope for me lol.


----------



## karl28 (13 Jul 2007)

formerarmybrat2   Hey there  that sounds like a great idea for  getting into shape I am sure by the sounds of it you will do just fine once again all the best to you


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (30 Aug 2007)

So after being told i was going to St jean for the 10th. My final papers tell me I'm off to Borden!

I swore in today.  A funny thing happened. I left at 9:35 and drove into sydney from Glace Bay arriving at 5 to 10. I ran into the CFRC all in a panic "saying am I late?". They laughed and said "you cant be late your the only one!".  I was a little dissappointed. It was alright though, because things moved along quickly. I went over some things, signed some things, watched a video, and then swore in. After repeating a few brief lines I was now considered a member of the Canadian forces! 

I didn't take any pictures because I went alone. I considered asking somone to take one, but decided it wasn't a big issue. I will always remember it. And have the paper (which i now need a frame for)  to remind me. 

 After that i went out around town doing the various arrands to get myself organized. I have most everything on my list. I couldn't afford to get new clothes but with the weather changing fast  my winter clothes should be fine for casual wear.  Also I remember in a thread people were talking about being unable to find the shoe brush for there shoe shine kit. I found it at walmart in the shoe section. Everything was there.

I got a brand new pair of running shoes from Sport chek  on sale (reg 100 on for 59), which really make a difference compared to my 34 dollar gaint tiger sneakers lol. I ended up spending quiet a bit of money on that list. Joining the army has so far broken my bank account.  After already investing a chunk of change in this career, I intend to see it though.

Anyways, I'm off to Borden on the 9th. See you all there. I'm so Nervous but can't wait!


----------



## NJL (31 Aug 2007)

Good luck... Just stay focused and you'll get through BMQ


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Aug 2007)

Way to go!! Keep us "posted" on your progress!!


----------



## karl28 (31 Aug 2007)

formerarmybrat23

         Good stuff hope this works out for you . Also good job on getting  a good pair of running shoes your Knees will thank you .    I thought I had an OK pair  but turned out they where not  .  Just stay focused have fun enjoy your gonna love it cheers


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (31 Aug 2007)

Thanks everyone. If i make friends with someone with a computer, I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Sep 2007)

Pte (r) Brat said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. If i make friends with someone with a computer, I'll keep you updated!



Have fun, work hard, it'll be over before you know it!

Besides, could be worse...  You could be in St. Jean!

Here in Borden, it's not that bad for recruits...  Nowhere else have I seen recruits lined up at Timmy's every night before they even get their 4-week cornflakes!


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (4 Mar 2008)

well its been a long time. I have been so busy since getting in, that I have not had the time to update at all. Basic in Borden was a blast, and from what I have heard easier then St. Jean. But It was all good times with lots of stories and people I will never forget. Anyone who gets lucky enough to get Borden had better be thankful. If you can't make it in Borden you have serious issues.

After graduation from Basic I spent 3 weeks on Christmas vacation followed up by only one week in PRETC (thank God!). That one week was the longest of my life. I was able to get on the first RMS course at the last minute and dodge the SQ course I was headed for in February. Its not that I dont want to go to SQ, its just that I've heard enough horror stories about it. I think I would rather do it in the Spring anyways. 

I am hoping to go home to Gagetown for my posting. I am the only one still waiting out of all the clerk courses to find out. Which is typically my luck. I can't help but wonder what the hold up is......have not even recieved an email about it or anything. I'm  crossing my fingers hoping that my Career Manager is trying to get me home. In any case I'll go where I'm told.......it's onyl the next 5-7 years of my life right? 

Thats all that has been going on since I left for Basic. Being on course has been a great time. Learning new things and meeting mostly good people. Cheers!
edited for spelling


----------



## Rodahn (7 Mar 2008)

Congrats on getting through the initial portion of your BMQ and trades training. Now comes the fun part of being able to employ your skills in the real world.

All the best in your career.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Mar 2008)

Pte  Brat said:
			
		

> well its been a long time. I have been so busy since getting in, that I have not had the time to update at all. Basic in Borden was a blast, and from what I have heard easier then St. Jean. But It was all good times with lots of stories and people I will never forget. Anyone who gets lucky enough to get Borden had better be thankful. If you can't make it in Borden you have serious issues.



Thank God, we have another clerk in the pipe. We've got more average Colonels than good clerks in the CF right now. If you are the latter, you are going to be far more highly valued than the former!

Best of luck and 'give er' eh?


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (11 Mar 2008)

So I am off to Gagetown! I'm so excited to be headed back home after 4 years away. It will be like living in a whole other town now that I will actually have money to spend. Can't wait to get down there. I'm stressed about the move, but hopefully it will go pretty smoothly. I have alot to do still....three more weeks and I'm home!!! ;D


----------



## smoke (25 May 2008)

I'm happy to hear that, I spent 6 weeks in borden in cadets, its so dusty there haha, Good luck in Gagetown, I love reading how people progress through basic congrats


----------

